# Allwinner A10 Livesuite Install the driver fail error



## dm871 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have had endless issues with 'Install the driver fail!' errors on numerous machines, this occurs when trying to launch livesuit.exe in order to flash many types of A10 tablet. This is a fix which worked for me on several platforms.

You will find something like LiveSuitPack_version_1.09_20111101 in the unpacked livesuite folder (I used version 1.09, it is similar for 1.07 which is the other version commonly found).

You should run this as administrator and it will install the relevant drivers and then you will be able to run the livesuite executable.

Under Windows 7 simply right click and choose 'Run as administrator', you will be prompted to allow the installation of an unsigned driver, to which you should say yes.

Under Windows 8 this will still fail with a similar message. This is because, by default Windows 8 does not allow the installation of unsigned drivers. To overcome this, you need to use CTRL-ALT-DELETE to get to the screen with the restart/shut down/log off button in the bottom right corner.

Hold SHIFT and click on restart.

This will take you though a series of screens. Choose Troubleshoot, Advanced Options, then Startup Settings. The machine will now reboot. On startup you will be taken to a new maneu screen, where you can choose option 7 to allow the installation of unsugned drivers. 

Now you can run the LiveSuitPack_version_1.09_20111101 as administrator, and all should be well.

Enjoy.


----------



## werdnacarp (Apr 13, 2013)

*Thank you!!*



dm871 said:


> I have had endless issues with 'Install the driver fail!' errors on numerous machines, this occurs when trying to launch livesuit.exe in order to flash many types of A10 tablet. This is a fix which worked for me on several platforms.
> 
> You will find something like LiveSuitPack_version_1.09_20111101 in the unpacked livesuite folder (I used version 1.09, it is similar for 1.07 which is the other version commonly found).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you sooooo much, my sons Eken T10 crashed and was in a boot lock months ago and i had gone through every thread i could find  on the web over the livesuite not working unyil i read this!!! Worked a treat


----------



## doz10us (Jun 22, 2013)

*It's alive!*

*dm871*, thank you so much!
I would just add, I had already unpacked version and this was ruining all installation process; I didn't know, where to find that _LiveSuitPack_version_1.09_20111101.exe_ package.
Thats why I'm posting packed version here, it's from Ritmix site. May be someone can't find proper file too.
Windows 7 Pro SP1 x64, now all works well.


----------



## doubleatheman (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the directions on how to install the driver on windows 8, I was having lots of issues,  because windows 8 does not tell me that is blocking the install of the drivers. I didn't know that windows 8 had the option to reboot into a mode where It would accept unsigned drivers. (This is actually really helpful for me, because it seems I have plenty of other instances where I need to be installing unsigned drivers at work also for lesser known random devices.)


----------



## o2rim (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone!

My fault Ainol Novo 7 Legend finally recovered.




doz10us said:


> *dm871*, thank you so much!
> I would just add, I had already unpacked version and this was ruining all installation process; I didn't know, where to find that _LiveSuitPack_version_1.09_20111101.exe_ package.
> Thats why I'm posting packed version here, it's from Ritmix site. May be someone can't find proper file too.
> Windows 7 Pro SP1 x64, now all works well.

Click to collapse


----------



## Master VD (Jun 27, 2014)

*Thanks!*



dm871 said:


> I have had endless issues with 'Install the driver fail!' errors on numerous machines, this occurs when trying to launch livesuit.exe in order to flash many types of A10 tablet. This is a fix which worked for me on several platforms.
> 
> You will find something like LiveSuitPack_version_1.09_20111101 in the unpacked livesuite folder (I used version 1.09, it is similar for 1.07 which is the other version commonly found).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!!!
My GoClever is alive now! Thanks!


----------



## MrB36 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Tank you muchly*



dm871 said:


> I have had endless issues with 'Install the driver fail!' errors on numerous machines, this occurs when trying to launch livesuit.exe in order to flash many types of A10 tablet. This is a fix which worked for me on several platforms.
> 
> You will find something like LiveSuitPack_version_1.09_20111101 in the unpacked livesuite folder (I used version 1.09, it is similar for 1.07 which is the other version commonly found).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for the heads up on win8 foibles.  I have now managed to get my Scroll Extreme into a 'usable' state


----------



## suliman lbabidi (Dec 16, 2014)

i have done that and the device appeared in device manager but it giving error "code 10 cant start the device "  
i am on windows 7 32bit .


----------



## Twum Raymond (Jul 3, 2019)

My keyboard does not respond when I get to startup settings screen. I tried a command with command prompt and did not help


----------

